# Tetley's 1st Birthday & Cake



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi everybody! 

Tetley turned 1 a few weeks ago. We had a Birthday Paw-ty for her to celebrate. Here are some pics of her and her doggie cake - which she _loved_. Enjoy! 

The Cake - 100% doggie friendly. The pics on the top were handpainted - the one to the left is my favorite pic of Tetley when she was just a 9 wk old pup, and the other was a recent pic. 
My pupppy has grown up! 









Tetley, "Do I smell peanut butter and yogurt? Those are my favorites!" 









Tetley, "Is this _really _mine??" 









Tetley, "So goooooood..."









Sitting at the table like a Big Girl









Happy Birthday Tetley!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Tetley's 1st Birthday & Cake*

What a lucky girl!

Happy Birthday to Tetley!!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Tetley's 1st Birthday & Cake*

This is so precious!
Great looking cake!!
The look on her face is just priceless.
What an absolute doll.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Tetley's 1st Birthday & Cake*

Happy Birthday beautiful!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Tetley's 1st Birthday & Cake*

Happy Birthday Tetley!

Beautiful girl!
That cake is awesome


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Tetley's 1st Birthday & Cake*

The hand painting is awesome! She really does look like she can't believe that the cake is for her. How cute!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Tetley's 1st Birthday & Cake*

What a beautiful cake! Cute pics.
Happy Birthday!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Tetley's 1st Birthday & Cake*

Happy Birthday beautiful

awesome cake
must not show Brady


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Tetley's 1st Birthday & Cake*

Gorgeous! Happy Birthday girl!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Tetley's 1st Birthday & Cake*

Happy birthday Tetley! So cute you are. 
That is an incredible cake!


----------

